# Does anyone translate?



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

I need some advice with regards to current prices in Spain, if anyone is willing to spill the goods...
I feel as if I'm getting kicked around a bit. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> I need some advice with regards to current prices in Spain, if anyone is willing to spill the goods...
> I feel as if I'm getting kicked around a bit. Thanks in advance for your help!


have PMd you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have a BIL who's a sworn translator in Bilbao. I'll get in touch with him...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have a BIL who's a sworn translator in Bilbao. I'll get in touch with him...


they can earn a fortune can't they?

when they have the work - I suppose in big cities there'd be more than in a little place like where I live


I know someone who paid 50 euros just to have a birth certificate translated - not many words on that! 

thing is - they had no choice - it had to be a sworn translator


I'm seriously considering doing a medical translator course - if/when I have time


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

When I was asked to do some translations, I did a "survey" of the going rate by ringing up a few ads in the local paper just to get a rough idea.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> When I was asked to do some translations, I did a "survey" of the going rate by ringing up a few ads in the local paper just to get a rough idea.


sneaky


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OK,I asked...

_could you give me an idea of fees for translating Spanish - English, business type documents like letters reports etc????
_
and the reply is...

_Fees vary widely depending on the translator and the type of client. Very roughly, in Spain, translation agencies won’t go normally further than 6 cts./word, while, for example, law firms and big companies will reach 12 cts. European and American clients usually pay higher rates. 8 cts. may be a good ‘allroad rate’, in this cost-containment period, but it all depends on the relation with the client, he will always be able to find 5 cts. translations_
 

And that is what I've found, I've been able to charge 8 cts sometimes, but other times they've said that 8 is too expensive.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK,I asked...
> 
> _could you give me an idea of fees for translating Spanish - English, business type documents like letters reports etc????
> _
> ...


I think I need some reading specs!!!!


we get 10c a word round here - not much competition though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I think I need some reading specs!!!!


Yes, sorry about that. I had a lot of trouble with copy, paste, type face and size of print!
I think 10c is good. Obviously my BIL makes his money on the sworn translation bit. Your doing a course idea sounds good. Can you do it around your way? Why not do a sworn translators course?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, sorry about that. I had a lot of trouble with copy, paste, type face and size of print!
> I think 10c is good. Obviously my BIL makes his money on the sworn translation bit. Your doing a course idea sounds good. Can you do it around your way? Why not do a sworn translators course?


it's finding the time really - I have a friend who did the medical translators course in Benidorm I think - it only took a week


also, around here with the aging Brit (non-spanish-speaking) population around here I already spend a lot of time going to the doctors with them - won't do hospitals as that tends to get a bit technical for my current knowledge

also - I'm fascinated by medical things - & a lot of terms cross the language barrier in any case


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it's finding the time really - I have a friend who did the medical translators course in Benidorm I think - it only took a week
> 
> 
> also, around here with the aging Brit (non-spanish-speaking) population around here I already spend a lot of time going to the doctors with them - won't do hospitals as that tends to get a bit technical for my current knowledge
> ...


Only a week!! That's good!

I'm _*not*_ fascinated by medical things, not at all, but a weeks course sounds good!

Thinking about the hospital thing, did you ever see a series on the telly following a hospital in Mallorca I think it was? There was an English woman who worked as a hospital translator and it showed her on her daily tasks of translating for the Brits on holiday who got ill or injured - loads of them!! It's probably an old series but I saw it for the first time when I was in the UK this summer. Anybody know it???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Only a week!! That's good!
> 
> I'm _*not*_ fascinated by medical things, not at all, but a weeks course sounds good!
> 
> Thinking about the hospital thing, did you ever see a series on the telly following a hospital in Mallorca I think it was? There was an English woman who worked as a hospital translator and it showed her on her daily tasks of translating for the Brits on holiday who got ill or injured - loads of them!! It's probably an old series but I saw it for the first time when I was in the UK this summer. Anybody know it???


haven't seen it - it would be interesting to see it though if you can find out what it was called

I have always been interested in medical stuff - the more blood & gore the better!!


watching a nose job on tele is the only thing that has ever turned my stomach - odd


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> haven't seen it - it would be interesting to see it though if you can find out what it was called
> 
> I have always been interested in medical stuff - the more blood & gore the better!!
> 
> ...


It's called sun sea and a&e. Can't see anywhere where you can download, but did see this description of the programme.
October Films
You can imagine what many of the patients are like, especially if I tell you they are near Magaluf (sp?). There are a lot of young people who have just had too much to drink and have done stupid things, but there are older people who have had their mishaps and kids who need stitches after a fall etc. Anyway, I'm not telling you about it for that. As I mentioned before, there's a British women who acts as a nurse/ translator who's brilliant and does a really good job.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's called sun sea and a&e. Can't see anywhere where you can download, but did see this description of the programme.
> October Films
> You can imagine what many of the patients are like, especially if I tell you they are near Magaluf (sp?). There are a lot of young people who have just had too much to drink and have done stupid things, but there are older people who have had their mishaps and kids who need stitches after a fall etc. Anyway, I'm not telling you about it for that. As I mentioned before, there's a British women who acts as a nurse/ translator who's brilliant and does a really good job.


I have the OH on the case as I type!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy crow, I go to Victoria for the day and come back to this. 

Thanks guys! This really helps. 

Regarding sworn translators, the prices I was quoted in the Bilbao/Santander area when I needed to translate all my university documents were absolutely outrageous. Thankfully, I was able to find someone who did a very good job for a great price (if anyone needs a translator, let me know.)


----------

